# 1975 Schwinn Scrambler



## Vbushnell (Jun 5, 2018)

1975 Schwinn Scrambler.  Change out a few parts on this one due to mechanical wear tear and age.   The seat was recovered in nice black tufted vinyl with Stingray tag on the back.  Very comfortable seat but is missing the signature SCHWINN on the side.   The OG seat had a flat/hard sides with padding only on top making nice area to display SCHWINN.  This seat the foam wraps around and would not look good with SCHWINN on the side.   Has a gold and black Izumi chain with black  rat trap pedals.  The wheel are 36 spoke Kinlin, nice black and chrome look.  I changed the front wheel axel to a Schwinn axel for a correct fit with the Scrambler forks.  The back wheel I changed out the drive side parts, cog, bearings, and bearing cones to Schwinn parts.  I wanted the black Bendix cog.  The brake side is Suntour parts.  Change the black and white head badge to gold and black to match  the chain.   Fenders/bars/neck/guard all stripped down to bare metal and shot flat black.  Gold paint Wet sanded and sealed.  The red primer bleeding through gives a nice BMX look.


----------



## GTs58 (Jun 5, 2018)

Tuff looking ride.


----------



## Vbushnell (Jun 7, 2018)

GTs58 said:


> Tuff looking ride. View attachment 819647



Thanks
I have a second Gold scrambler that will have Original parts.  This was a fun project mixing in a few parts from 80s BMX


----------



## modelcarjedi (Jun 8, 2018)

Great looking scrambler!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

